
President Obama on How Artificial Intelligence Will Affect Jobs - sekou
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgL32wtgeXQ
======
goldenbeet
They mention that a lot of the jobs that might be displaced are some of the
more skilled ones like doctors or lawyers, because those are tasks that
machines can do well. I wonder if we'll see a weird shift where parents begin
encouraging their kids to get involved with the arts rather than becoming a
doctor, because it will be the more sound career choice?

